# Aal-Schaschlik



## daci7 (1. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin!

Ich will mal meine Alternative zum Räucheraal mit euch teilen:

Wie ich schon im Fangtröt geschrieben habe, haben wir ein paar schöne Schleicher in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag erlegen können. (Alle so zwischen 60 und 90 cm) 

Die Fische haben wir dann Zuhause angekommen Nachts noch ausgenommen und gehäutet und in ca 6-7cm lange Stücke geschnitten.
Die Stücke lagen dann ca. 10 Stunden in einer Marinade aus süßer Chillisoße, Limettensaft, gehackter Chilli, frischer Petersilie, Koriander, rotem Pfeffer und Salz im Kühlschrank.
Dann einfach abwechselnd mit Gemüse (Cocktailtomaten, Paprikastücken, Zwiebel, Pilze, was man eben so da hat...) und Schweinebauch (eiungelegt in Knoblauch-Chilli)  auf Spieße ziehn und ab auf den Grill damit!

Wir haben nen Geburtstag nachgefeiert und waren dementsprechend viele Leute ... beinahe hätte ich von den knapp 2,5kg Aal nichts mehr abgekriegt =)

Hat auf jeden Fall jedem sehr gut geschmeckt.

Viel Spaß damit!
|wavey:


----------



## Kistenmann (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal-Schaschlik*

Da hätte ich doch gerne mal n Foto von gesehen |wavey:
Hört sich gut an!


----------



## daci7 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal-Schaschlik*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Da hätte ich doch gerne mal n Foto von gesehen |wavey:
> Hört sich gut an!



Foto von den Fischen, den Anglern, der Zubereitung, dem Ergebnis oder dem Geburtstag? 

Also Fischfotos mach ich eigentlich so gut wie nie ... aber mein Kumpel hat glaub ich eins gemacht - ich frag mal nach. 
Von der Zubereitung hab ich keine Fotos gemacht ... bei dem Geburtstag wurde welche gemacht, also eventuell auch vom Ergebnis.
Eventuell wird was nachgereicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal-Schaschlik*

Klingt lecker, wie war denn die Konsistenz vom Aal nach dem Marinieren, hatte der noch biß?


----------



## Lausitzerangler (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal-Schaschlik*

Hallo,

Ich mach das schon seit Jahren so als Marinade nehme ich dabei Knoblochöel und Zwiebeln die ich dann auch mit auf die Spieße packe, schmeckt echt super und ist auch nicht so fettig nach dem Grillen.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Kistenmann (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal-Schaschlik*



daci7 schrieb:


> ....also eventuell auch vom Ergebnis.
> Eventuell wird was nachgereicht.


Genau davon #6


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aal-Schaschlik*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Klingt lecker, wie war denn die Konsistenz vom Aal nach dem Marinieren, hatte der noch biß?



Jepp, war super!
Man sollte den natürlich ohne die Haut nicht zu lange aufm Grill lassen, da der Fisch recht schnell trocken werden kann. Der Garzeitpunkt passte so (bei direkter und ordentlicher Hitze) aber absolut zu Paprika und Cocktailtomaten =)

Heute gabs auch wieder Fisch, diesmal in drei Varianten:
"Bosses Hecht" (allerdings mit Meerrettich statt Senf und Tomatenmark statt Ketchup), Wels einfach mit Mehl ausgebacken und Forelle mit Kräuterbutter in Alufolie.

Ich muss schnell wieder ans Wasser, der FIsch geht grad weg wie warme Semmeln :m


----------

